# trying to mimic this finish?



## Dirte (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone have any input on how to mimic this finish on eastern pine? It says it is reclaimed wood with a wax pine finish. I bought some 1"x 10"x 6' pine boards from HD and experimented with a Bri-Wax rustic pine finish but it is too dark. I also had some Johnsons Paste wax and applied it but it looks like nothing was applied once it dries. The picture below looks like it has a darker tint than freshly cut pine and the reclaimed look is what I am aiming for. Any input would be appreciated!

http://www.potterybarn.com/products/mason-reclaimed-wood-headboard/?pkey=e%7Cmason%7C20%7Cbest%7C0%7C1%7C24%7C%7C8&cm_src=PRODUCTSEARCH||NoFacet-_-NoFacet-_-NoMerchRules-_-

Thanks!
David Drummond


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks like it might be wire brushed and exposed to light.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Paint with latex (flat or satin). Paint with the same application skills a 3-4 yr old might employ.(dont want 100% coverage). Preferably by brush. Than sand to desired patina. Best if you sand shortly after paint flashes. Once dry apply topcoat of your choice. Enjoy JB


----------



## Dirte (Feb 7, 2011)

Cabmaker; not sure I understand your method of painting with Latex. I was thinking sun exposure might have some affect on the color of wood as well. Maybe I'm missing something??? Thanks for the input!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

David I guess I missed your main objective. I assumed your aim was to achieve the wash finish. If yur after the aged wood look (for go the white wash, pickling) , doug fir might get you where you want to go with it. If your trying to achieve the whole deal imediately, youll probably need to apply (sparingly) a dash of oil stain to the equation to achieve the darkness I think your after. Once dry then do the pickling.


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

Go out and get some pallets, preferably ones that have been sitting around for a while. Seriously, I was in an $800K house with a dining table made from "recycled pallet wood," nailholes and all. She was so proud of it. I'm thinking it's going to have some great patina after a spilled cheeseburger and red Kool Aid.

I am not sure. My guess is that it has some sort of chemical treatment that ages the wood. Acid or alkali with or without heat.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

Two part chemical cleaning-strong base, then acid. Sunshine dry, pickled white diluted latex. Distress, wirebrush, cut oil stain with LOPS, Dry it a few days. A sealer-shellac or thinned varnish. It is really tough to match in a short time-either do it all at once or roll the dice-you may not want a match. Good Luck Steve


----------

